# Global warming, etc.



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

This is a good forum reflecting the fight of conservatives versus liberals and conservatives are winning. Recent and ever increasing pressure against liberals is done by increasing of global warming, general pollution of the environment and very soon by drilling for oil in Alaska. North Dakota is among the cleanest and least overcrowded states, but conservatives will win there too, eventually. Vote for Repubicans, North Dakota! This will bring more money and jobs in your state.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Huh???


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

WHAT???


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

He is basically saying that the conservatives favor cash flow over maintaining and preserving the enviornment, and the same people that you have voted into office will be the ones knocking down your forests, draining your duck ponds and allowing for the construction of wal-marts and gas stations. Why go to the big city when you can vote the big city right to you? :eyeroll:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Are you sure?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sevendogs wrote:


> pressure against liberals is done by increasing of global warming,


I'm with you DJRooster, I don't understand it, and neither does anyone else for that matter. Maybe you need to speak twisted liberalies to understand it. Kind of like that failed modern math they tried a few years ago. You know, the one where three and three equals five or something akin to that.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not quite sure what he is saying and I don't think he knows either.



> general pollution of the environment and very soon by drilling for oil in Alaska.


Check this website: http://www.oil-rig-jobs.com/alaska.html

It says, in part: 


> Drilling for oil has been one of the primary contributors to the Alaskan economy for over 30 years.


Maybe he started this thread 30 years ago and it just showed up now.

Either that or he has been taking logic classes from M_T. :stirpot:

huntin1


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Realy?  What  Makes  You  say  that?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So a huge drilling mission in Alaska will do nothing but good for our last true wild? I sure as hell wouldn't take any logic classes from you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunt1

I have always taken the side of the environment and am disgusted with the oil spills and other carelessness of the oil companies. I have called congressmen and voiced my opinion on the bombing of the Bob years ago, the Alaskan pipeline and a dozen other things. However if MT doesn't like it I may have to reconsider. What greater kiss of death to a persons opinion than MT agreeing with you. Maybe I have been wrong and we should go for that Alaskan oil. I'm not so stubborn that I can't change my mind on some things.

You with us Trooper? Drill, hunt, sleep, eat, drill, hunt, sleep, eat, drill etc etc.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Now see, you missed the point again M_T. I simply made the observation that sevendogs seems to think that drilling for oil in Alaska is a new idea, when in fact it has been going on for 30 years.

plainsman,

Ain't saying it's a good thing, just that sevendogs needs to get his facts straight.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunt1

Isn't that the truth. We have been a conservative state as long as I can remember. We always voted republican for president, but democrat many times for our representation in Washington. This is because we are a low population, agricultural state and everyone knows that liberals will spend more. More for support prices, more for social programs, more for welfare, more, more, more. He is right about that we have a poor environmental attitude.

The part that is radical is the idea that conservatives want global warming, pollution, and oil drilling to spite liberals, or as a weapon to defeat liberalism. No one in their right mind wants global warming or pollution, and there is some debate as to the detriments of drilling in Alaska.

My only point was that if MT was against it maybe I should change my mind and be for it. MT is so far left field that him agreeing with me raises a red flag. Through life there has been two types of people who will change my mind. Those who are often right, and those who are often wrong. If I have a person who has a different opinion than mine who is often right I will rethink my position. Comparatively, if I have a person with a like opinion who is often wrong I will rethink my position.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> This is because we are a low population, agricultural state and everyone knows that liberals will spend more.


It's amazing what changes can be made in four years isin't it?



> No one in their right mind wants global warming or pollution, and there is some debate as to the detriments of drilling in Alaska.


Indeed, conservatives are just willing to give up these principles if a good deal hits the table.



> My only point was that if MT was against it maybe I should change my mind and be for it. MT is so far left field that him agreeing with me raises a red flag.


This works both ways, you know.



> Now see, you missed the point again M_T. I simply made the observation that sevendogs seems to think that drilling for oil in Alaska is a new idea, when in fact it has been going on for 30 years.


We have been hunting deer for thousands of years as well, do you propose that we allow people to take as many as they like?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Hunt1, did you know that if you leave some oil in the ground it will reproduce and have baby oil deposits? Don't feel bad, I didn't know it either. Well, you learn something every day.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Guys like sevendogs will stay on the east coast where a Liberal will feel at home. He won't be showing up in North Dakota any time soon.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman,

Alright! we don't have to worry about trying to develop ethanol. And we can burn as much gas as we want, they'll make more. Yehaa, an SUV in every garage. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Storm,

Yeah, and I don't think M_T and Timmy will be showing up either.
 

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Hey Hunt1, did you know that if you leave some oil in the ground it will reproduce and have baby oil deposits? Don't feel bad, I didn't know it either. Well, you learn something every day.


I say we tear down the forests too, who has 60 years to let a tree grow? As for the ponds, screw em! There will always be more water.



> Guys like sevendogs will stay on the east coast where a Liberal will feel at home. He won't be showing up in North Dakota any time soon.


Acceptance, that's the way to get things done. You've set a perfect example for your children to follow.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice job guys!! Way to be creative about the initial post. You guys got something going from nothing! That's what I call American ingenuity!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> You with us Trooper? Drill, hunt, sleep, eat, drill, hunt, sleep, eat, drill etc etc.


Sorry Bud, but im not for drilling of any patrolium products anywheres. i just dont think its the wisest thing for the Environment. i know M_T thinks its impossible for a Rep to care about the environment, but i do. i believe we are to be "good stewards" of our lands and to have a responsible dominion over it. Oil is to risky. Ethanol is a bad idea at the time because it requires petrol to make. The technology exists to make efficient fuels that are safe, and have no petrol involved. its HI time we got the ball rolling on them.

But as far as te rest of the paradigum, "hunt, sleep, eat, hunt, sleep, eat..." IM WITH YOU THERE! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trooper

If I must be serious I will have to agree I don't like drilling either. At least not with the current technology, and I for the life of me can't understand why they have not tried to improve that. At least I have no heard of any great breakthroughs.

Perhaps the current technology isn't that bad, but the problem is carelessness of people who have no respect for the environment. In all sincerity I don't begrudge the power companies the oil in Alaska, but they mess things up and a fine is only passed on to the consumer. A million dollar fine does not restore ten thousand acres of pristine habitat.

I guess I would give them a chance on a tiny fragment. Screw that up and you will never see a drop of oil. We could get the oil out with one simple move. Don't fine these people for an oil mess, make it a criminal offense and jail their behind. I think they may have the capability to get the oil with little destruction, it just cuts into their profit margin. Make it cut into their freedom and the problem would evaporate. However, I realize that we would not be able to do that, so I don't have an answer.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I like that idea. Make it a 6 month Jail stay for the Executives in charge, and give a back-hand to each one of the worker grunts for not being more carefull. you wouldnt see another "accidental" oil spill.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

*I'm not so stubborn that I can't change my mind on some things.*

Its called being a flip flopper :wink:


----------

